# Jay Cutler Pic



## Arnold (Jan 27, 2012)

damn, he is looking smaller, not in a bad way he actually looks a lot better!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 27, 2012)

looks old


----------



## bulldogz (Jan 27, 2012)

He actually looks human now...


----------



## Arnold (Jan 27, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> looks old



what? no he doesn't.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 27, 2012)

1 - He looks human 
2 - He is eating a snickers 

He does look good though.


----------



## Juiced_Monkey (Jan 27, 2012)

face is thinner I say he came off sinthol and whent on a cal, deficit. but he looks great


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jan 27, 2012)

He looks great and I'll bet he's a lot happier.


----------



## irish_2003 (Jan 27, 2012)

he looks 100x better now


----------



## Night_Wolf (Jan 28, 2012)

Looks 50% smaller, is he not competing any more?

Not hating, he looks freakin awesome now!


----------



## Curt James (Jan 28, 2012)

*Snickers FTW!*


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 28, 2012)

Jay is a legend. Now its time for him to sit back and enjoy the fruits of his labor.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 28, 2012)

the only thing I heard is he was slimming down for a movie role, not sure if that is true, I also heard he does plan to compete again but he may just be saying that the way Ronnie has been for several years. lol


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 28, 2012)

Saw that on his facebook. Pre surgery look.. HUGE looks nice and clean.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 28, 2012)

anyone notice he is eating a Snickers candy bar? lol


----------



## Jlive1980 (Jan 28, 2012)

bulldogz said:


> He actually looks human now...



My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Curt James (Jan 28, 2012)

Heard he may also be starting his own supplement line. Swollen Monkey Supps?


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 28, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Heard he may also be starting his own supplement line. Swollen Monkey Supps?


 
HUGE has a lot of shit up his sleeve. I hope he comes back for the 2013 Olympia-but I saw Phil as of late- and I don't think anybody can touch "the gift"?


----------



## DarielleGaines (Jan 28, 2012)

We hung out with Jay a little in Miami and he looks to be down about 20lbs since then! I think he looks better. Handsome! I bet he could get more movie roles at this size.


Support IronMagLabs.com!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 28, 2012)

DarielleGaines said:


> We hung out with Jay a little in Miami and he looks to be down about 20lbs since then! I think he looks better. Handsome! I bet he could get more movie roles at this size.
> 
> 
> Support IronMagLabs.com!


 
I agree..He's normaly 300 plus right now. It's hard to get those movie roles at 300 much less at all. Levrone tried but has put his hat into supps, getting back to what made him who he is "Bodybuilding"! Jay will be back onstage. His close friends call him Garfield lol..Eat and Sleep


----------



## Curt James (Jan 28, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> HUGE has a lot of shit up his sleeve. I hope he comes back for the 2013 Olympia-but I saw *Phil *as of late- and *I don't think anybody can touch "the gift"*?



Not Kai with George's guidance?


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 28, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Not Kai with George's guidance?


 
George is doing good things with A LOT of pro's..Myself Curt, I think he's one of the nicest guys in the IFBB..seriously! But has to many structural flaws. Don't get me wrong, he's shredded with feathered striations and can pose like a mother. With all the new guys coming up, he'll need to come in a lot better as of late to make the top 3 or 5 in the O. That being said, he's VERY smart and came from having nothing to a top IFBB pro. I like his chances-but not as Mr O.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 28, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> George is doing good things with A LOT of pro's..Myself Curt, I think he's one of the nicest guys in the IFBB..seriously! But has to many structural flaws. Don't get me wrong, he's shredded with feathered striations and can pose like a mother. With all the new guys coming up, he'll need to come in a lot better as of late to make the top 3 or 5 in the O. That being said, *he's VERY smart and came from having nothing to a top IFBB pro. I like his chances-but not as Mr O.*



Physique-wise, he can compete with Phil, but his rambler philosopher persona will not get him the same sponsors as Heath, imo.

Would love to see Kai and Phil both appear in Vegas at 100%.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 28, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Physique-wise, he can compete with Phil, his rambler philosopher persona will not get him the same sponsors as Heath, imo.
> 
> Would love to see Kai and Phil both appear in Vegas at 100%.


 
I agree Curt. For Kai to be 100pc-because you know Phil will be- he's going to have to come in a lot lighter...Oscar had him in a tail spin but he is rebounding from those hiccups. I was told by a close source to Kai that he struggles with nerves before the show, which causes a shit load of water in the fascia. He normally looks like he has a slight film when he walks out, but poses it out by the end of pre-judging-but with that deficit of points, he normally comes back at night and dry's out, but can't catch up from the morning score!


----------



## Curt James (Jan 28, 2012)

Have a book called "Mind Gym". 

*Mind gym: an athlete's guide to inner excellence [Book]*

There's definitely a psychological component, but there's also fate, luck, and chance involved. Phil might fall victim to another 2009 case of food poisoning. He placed 5th that year.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 28, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Have a book called "Mind Gym".
> 
> *Mind gym: an athlete's guide to inner excellence [Book]*
> 
> There's definitely a psychological component, but there's also fate, luck, and chance involved. Phil might fall victim to another 2009 case of food poisoning. He placed 5th that year.


 
Got sick from some food he took on the plane to Vegas. Now he buys all his food when he get's to Vegas. I think he learned his lesson from that mistake.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 28, 2012)

View attachment 39792


----------



## Curt James (Jan 28, 2012)

^^^^ He's definitely king of the triceps. Heath has that cartoony muscle. Incredible.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 28, 2012)

View attachment 39793


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 28, 2012)

^^^His damn bicep is bigger than my head!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 28, 2012)

djlance said:


> ^^^His damn bicep is bigger than my head!


 
I think Phil needs to work his arms a little lol


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jan 28, 2012)

Wow jay looks so good now! So healthy looking.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 28, 2012)

djlance said:


> ^^^His damn *bicep is bigger than my head!*



True story.







And my noggin is 23 inches around.


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 29, 2012)

I've seen Phil up close, and I think his genetics make his muscle bellies so 3-d and he has so many little sheds of stiations throughout his arms and delts, plus the rest of his physic is all 3-d muscle bellies with almost, but not absolute perfect, close, but not perfect symetry. I will say I don't think anyone has come this close to true prefect symetry as this Phil Heath. I believe strongly that no other can beat him for many years to come unless something unexpected happened during an Olympia like his health wise. I think if he desires to, he will beat 8 sandows.


----------



## malk (Jan 31, 2012)

Jay Cutler Will Take Another Stab At Fifth Mr Olympia Title!

This should be good.


----------



## Imosted (Feb 7, 2012)

this was just uploaded today on his facebook page, his bicep still looks bruised.
the guy looks fucking great.


----------



## pklaswugjjwm (Feb 7, 2012)

Imosted said:


>


looks amazing.


----------



## Buff C (Feb 7, 2012)

i think he looks good


----------



## pokrzywaixv (Feb 9, 2012)

He's a superman,haha


----------



## shortnwide (Feb 9, 2012)

Jays lookin great. He's one of my fav's.


----------



## Nivek (Feb 17, 2012)

woo hoo,he looks so great!


----------



## big60235 (Feb 17, 2012)

Imosted said:


> this was just uploaded today on his facebook page, his bicep still looks bruised.
> the guy looks fucking great.



Bicep definetely still looks bruised. I wonder how many people are still saying synthol injections is why it was jacked??? 

Phil looks unreal and should have no issue keeping his title for year 2. Only thing I wonder is that judging has leaned away from the mass monsters over the past 12 months and if you have Jay, Kai, and Victor come in lighter and shredded it could be a game changer.


----------



## Kimi (Feb 18, 2012)

imosted said:


> this was just uploaded today on his facebook page, his bicep still looks bruised.
> The guy looks fucking great.



'omg' !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 18, 2012)

big60235 said:


> Bicep definetely still looks bruised. I wonder how many people are still saying synthol injections is why it was jacked???
> 
> Phil looks unreal and should have no issue keeping his title for year 2. Only thing *I wonder is that judging has leaned away from the mass monsters over the past 12 months and if you have Jay, Kai, and Victor come in lighter and shredded it could be a game changer*.



This is something I would love to see. The loss of that aesthetic really takes the 'art' out of the sport. 

Jay looks fantastic here, esp for a guy who just looked too much like a cartoon Hulk, its nice to see him not so blocky in the middle.


----------



## benchingover500 (Feb 19, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Have a book called "Mind Gym".
> 
> *Mind gym: an athlete's guide to inner excellence [Book]*
> 
> There's definitely a psychological component, but there's also fate, luck, and chance involved. Phil might fall victim to another 2009 case of food poisoning. He placed 5th that year.



thanks.


----------



## benchingover500 (Feb 19, 2012)

slownsteady said:


> I've seen Phil up close, and I think his genetics make his muscle bellies so 3-d and he has so many little sheds of stiations throughout his arms and delts, plus the rest of his physic is all 3-d muscle bellies with almost, but not absolute perfect, close, but not perfect symetry. I will say I don't think anyone has come this close to true prefect symetry as this Phil Heath. I believe strongly that no other can beat him for many years to come unless something unexpected happened during an Olympia like his health wise. I think if he desires to, he will beat 8 sandows.



I think Lionel might be a surprise.  He has good symmetry.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 19, 2012)

benchingover500 said:


> I think *Lionel* might be a surprise.  He has good symmetry.



Beyeke?

He was just awarded the win at the IFBB Flex Pro season opener. See what happens at the Arnold Classic. Beyeke does have a great structure and he's a Flex-signed athlete.

Could they be setting the stage for Heath versus Beyeke in Vegas? 

Or will Wolf or Centopani win in Columbus and then go on to challenge Heath for the Sandow? Will Jay recover from his biceps surgery in time? What's your best bet?


----------



## squigader (Feb 19, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> This is something I would love to see. The loss of that aesthetic really takes the 'art' out of the sport.



This, I'd love for the judging to move away from the mass monster look and towards something more aesthetic.


----------



## ceejay (Feb 19, 2012)

still looking big


----------

